# Pack goats for hunting?



## jessicamiller82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, I have a small registered Alpine herd. We have traditionally sold all of our whethers. This year I decided I was going to keep a couple, but unfortunately the only buck was still born, all the rest were does. For a milker like myself, that is not a bad thing, but I have been throwing around the idea of having a few packers. My husband and I do a lot of hunting, hiking and I can see the benefit of letting a couple goats carry some of the load. My husband however thinks that it would be more of a hand full once we are where we want to be and we are off hunting, to have goats following us arround. What are your experiences with this. Are they helpful or more of a hindrance? I have thought about leaving them tied in camp, but I hate tying goats up. I am always afraid they will hurt themselves on their tether. Any help or shared experience on this subject would be great. Thanks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For hunting you want to pick natural colored animals. White and other domestic colors are not well liked by wild critters. They do well hunting and actually help cover your own noise and scent. They easily adjust to the whole idea and really aren't that much of a pain once trained well.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

On the Packgoat Central website there is whole thread line dedicated to hunting with packgoats. A recent post included a great video. Another good place is Hiking with Packgoats on Facebook. On June 2 Mark Warnke posted another video about hunting with packgoats. My husband an I archery Elk hunt with our goats at our side. They will follow you all day. When you sit they rest or eat, that includes setting up for a shot. All I can say is you have to try it to believe it. Elk and deer do not mind goats. You hear that from people who hunt on horse back it is similar with goats. I do prefer the Oberhasli coloring. This will be my first year hunting with an Alpine that has a lot of cream coloring.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Let me know how it goes with the cream boy Nancy, it seemed like when we took our Saanens out they were broadcasting a warning sign through the woods :lol:

Are you coming to Rendy?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, I've never experienced color affecting wildlife response. Now granted, I've not hunted with my goats, but we've got nothing but loud-colored critters and have never had a shortage of wildlife stopping and checking out our crew during hikes. However, none of ours are pure white. All mine are some variation of pinto and the mottled patterns may make a difference. Deer and elk seem very interested in stopping to watch the goats.


----------



## Muskeez (Dec 16, 2014)

*gunfire*

What have been your experiences with goats alongside you hunting and their reaction to gunfire? I would imagine it would be like training a gundog, start small and at a distance and work your way up to louder and closer .


----------

